# Strong Stout: Australian Nationals 3rd Place Specialty Winner RIS



## Grainer

This has won both special and RIS classes, bourbon was subtle and in time turns to raisins and prune flavours which masks the bourbon.

American Bourbon Oaked Vanilla RIS - It used a heap of left over malts I had.

*Batch Size: *10.00 gal
*Style:* Imperial Stout (13F)
*Boil Size: *12.09 gal
*Style Guide:* BJCP 2008
*Color:* 92.9 SRM

*Equipment:* Formulator AG
*Bitterness:* 78.7 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.120 (27.8° P)
*Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Light Body
*Est FG:* 1.036 SG (9.1° P)
*Fermentation:* My Aging Profile
*ABV:* 11.2%
*Taste Rating:* 35.0

Ingredients 
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc
1 33 lbs 1.1 oz Gladfield Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain
2 5 lbs 4.7 oz Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (550.0 SRM) Grain
3 2 lbs 3.3 oz Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (96.4 SRM) Grain
4 2 lbs 3.3 oz Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain
5 1 lbs 8.0 oz Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (430.0 SRM) Grain
6 1 lbs 5.2 oz Rolled/Flaked Barley (0.8 SRM) Grain
7 1 lbs 1.6 oz Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (56.3 SRM) Grain
8 10.6 oz Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain
9 4.2 oz Perle [8.0%] - Boil 60 min Hops
10 1.8 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 30 min Hops
11 1.1 oz Perle [8.0%] - Boil 30 min Hops
12 1 pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) Yeast


Notes Add Roasted Barley at Mash out

Ratings
addatives




by jbhayman
aged for 3 months on about 30grams of bourbon oak and 2-3 FRESH vanilla beans.. Has now placed 2nd in Victorian RIS Category twice, 3rd in Specialty Victorian Competition and got a 3rd in the Specialty Class (Wood aged) at the Australian National Homebrewing Competition.


----------



## Midnight Brew

I love puns.

Looks great! Be sure to bring some to the next swap!

EDIT: Congratulations on your wins too


----------



## danestead

What was the actual FG?


----------



## Yob

and why is it in pounds and ounces?


----------



## Brewman_

Yob said:


> and why is it in pounds and ounces?


Well there was the 8g of Gypsium.

But agreed. So used to Metric units, not sure why any brewer is working in anything else.


----------



## Grainer

It was put in beersmith hence imperial.. It was more painful to copy from my pc to the macbook pro .. I just copied it from the post in beersmith.. Finished at 1.022 from memory.. Ill check

This is also the original receipe.. I have changed it since then


----------



## N3MIS15

@Grainer, on the beersmith website you can go to the "Profile" tab and change your units to metric.


----------



## Grainer

Grainer's RIS Oak & Vanilla



[SIZE=9pt](1 ratings)[/SIZE] All Grain Recipe 

*Batch Size: *37.86 l
*Style:* Imperial Stout (13F)
*Boil Size: *45.77 l
*Style Guide:* BJCP 2008
*Color:* 183.0 EBC
*Equipment:* Formulator AG
*Bitterness:* 78.7 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.120 (27.8° P)
*Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Light Body
*Est FG:* 1.036 SG (9.1° P)
*Fermentation:* My Aging Profile
*ABV:* 11.2%
*Taste Rating:* 35.0

Ingredients
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc
15.00 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 
2.40 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain
1.00 kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (190.0 EBC) Grain
1.00 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain
680.0 g Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain
600.0 g Rolled/Flaked Barley (1.5 EBC) Grain
500.0 g Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC) Grain
300.0 g Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain
120.0 *Perle [8.0%] - Boil 60 min* Hops
50.0 g Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 30 min Hops
30.0 g Perle [8.0%] - Boil 30 min Hops 
1 pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) Yeast

Notes Add Roasted Barley at Mash out

Ratings
addatives




aged for 3 months on about 30grams of bourbon oak and 2-3 FRESH vanilla beans.. Has now placed 2nd in Victorian RIS Category twice, 3rd in Specialty Victorian Competition and got a 3rd in the Specialty Class (Wood aged) at the Australian National Homebrewing Competition.
[SIZE=9pt]Edit | Delete | Report Abuse[/SIZE]


----------

